# Advice on private at GRI



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the treatment is now carried out at the royal instead of nuffield?

Has anyone done it at gri privately?

Thanks


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah private treatment is carried out at the GRI, they have a new lab and incubators. We are gonna go private to GRI when we cycle again. It's around 4k for ICSI including drugs x


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Josie x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Will this be your 1st cycle weebear? x


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

No. Asking for a friend. Thanks x


----------

